# Definitive Proof of Global Warming



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think we may need Pusser's final verdict on the debate, but I'd say these wrap it up nicely! :roll: :roll:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
brilliant and obviously true,  

Anne


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

annetony said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> brilliant and obviously true,
> 
> Anne


Certainly is. Mrs Zeb still wears the frilly ones in the foreground!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

:lol: wont say which mine are but they are definately not the last 2 I wouldn't fit into them   :lol: 


Anne


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just found more proof as well Zeb.....










Johnny F


----------

